# Change Length of 30-Second Skip



## jar-head (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a DirecTV S2 Zippered Tivo. Is there a way to modify the 30-second skip to any length I want? For example, during football games I would love to make this 20 seconds to skip some of the downtime between plays, but 30 seconds is often too long and I miss the beginning of the next play. Is there a file the length is specified in that I can just edit?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

it's not anywhere near that simple. sorry.


----------



## dolphin (Dec 3, 2007)

The skip-back is about 8-10 seconds. For commercials on typical prime-time TV, I hit the 3-sec skip about 6-8 times, then the skip-back once or twice.

I understand what you want to do for football and I do it often. Frequently, I'll let an NFL game start by the maximum 30-minute buffer, then sit down and catch up to live time. If you click that 30sec button just as the runner is hitting the ground, you will usually time it just to the hike of the next play. If it is a uncaught pass play, skip immediately when you see the guy isn't going to catch it.

If you want just a little more time, then hit the 8-sec skipback, followed by the 30-sec skip. That'll get you what you are seeking, net 22 sec.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The length is hard coded in the tivoapp. You need to find that offset and change it, or simply use the bufferhack script. Yes, the TiVo needs hacked to apply that script.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

classicsat said:


> The length is hard coded in the tivoapp. You need to find that offset and change it, or simply use the bufferhack script. Yes, the TiVo needs hacked to apply that script.


that makes no sense. the op is asking about the 30 second skip not the live tv buffer.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I found that if you press skip very shortly after the tackle you can get in just before the next snap. Its a 24 second clock so the refs are setting the ball in about 6 seconds. If you see the refs set the ball you waited too long. you will get zero commentary, but that's the idea.


----------

